# Sharm Property Contracts Still In Cairo



## MrPink (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi I've heard from my solicitor that a property sale contract that was sent to El Tor in September were sent to Cairo for revalidation, but they have now been stuck in Cairo for nearly 7 months. The solicitor says that there are several hundred contracts in this situation and that there is still no timescale for their return. Can anyone verify this for me please as I'm now getting worried.

Thanks


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Many contracts will not be validated if the contents of which remain uncertain.

For instance, the many enquiries as to the legalities of land purchases and license applications may not be signed by lawyers who may feel they would be implicated in offering false due diligence or party to fraudulent trading.

It's easier to put them on hold... Hey that's Egypt for you.

Alan.


----------

